# will boiling kill this algae? Cladophora?



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

That's not clado, it's hair algae.
I have clado in my tank, lol


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

Since it's only a few small spots, I would Polk the driftwood out and manually remove the algae, then spritz it with excel, rinse with water, then spritz with 30% hydrogen peroxide (found at your local medical supply store).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks for the correct ID and the suggestions!

Hopeful I got to it in time....


----------

